# Toilet break Lol



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a scam. The water level didn't rise a bit!!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

he's taking the p*ss, or should that be 'giving' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that was funny! ;-)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Was that you Steve??

Johnny F


----------

